# What is KO



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm knitting a hat with lots of yarn overs (YO) suddenly on row 11 it starts with a KO?


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

My guess would be that it is a typo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Could it be a typo in the pattern - or does the pattern reference this stitch? 

If you post a link to the pattern or upload it, I'm sure someone will be able to help you out.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I may be mistaken...but I think I have seen that in some old/vintage patterns. 
Where it was noted that KO = knit off -- which would be a bind off for us modern knitters.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi, Pfarley and good day.

Knitting abbreviation charts are available on the web and printing them off is rather handy, too.

Popping a surf for just the on abbreviation is also a quick way to find an answer should you be sitting there with no forum as a resource. Also, the search feature here on forum (above) can take you to info with a keyword search. Links and resources, too (bottom) and under home (above)

KO = could mean knit 0 (zero).
You might also see PO = could mean purl 0 (zero)
.............sometimes they swap out an O but should have used a 0 (zero). So yours really is a capital O versus a 0 (zero)?

Good luck!

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


pfarley4106 said:


> I'm knitting a hat with lots of yarn overs (YO) suddenly on row 11 it starts with a KO?


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

There has to be 96 stitches at the end of the row. I'm starting to wonder if it means knit zero, since rows 1,3,9 start with various increments of knit stitches to start the pattern. I'm going to give that a try and see if I still have 96 stitches on the needle when I'm done. Since I'm knitting in the round it doesn't seem likely that I would bind off here. I'll get back to everyone in a minute or 2. 
Thanks everyone. ---- It worked.. Never saw a pattern before that started with don't knit. Thanks everyone!!! Don't know what I'd do without all of you!!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Pfarley, I must have purchased a book that said "K0" ... so I haven't.

LOL No, just kidding.

I'm glad you got the info needed -- 'cause when you do, so do I.

KO = K0 -- former is the letter O and the latter is the number.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

I just goes to prove how important that second cup of coffee is. First cup- confusion over KO ... second cup KO become K0. Thanks everyone. I promise to drink 2 cups before seeking help in the future. lol


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

LOL ... I seldom drink coffee.


----------



## Elenor (Jan 30, 2011)

I didn't know that there's a difference between the letter O and the number 0, they look the same to me. Wait, maybe the #0 is a little skinnier!? lol


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Elenor said:


> I didn't know that there's a difference between the letter O and the number 0, they look the same to me. Wait, maybe the #0 is a little skinnier!? lol


There is a difference - one is a letter Oo upper and lower case

The other a number 0 - instead of 1O it would be 10

It's just something to be aware of, as far as I'm concerned.

I think it also has to do with the fonts used. The name Ilene looks fine when I type it here -- but in the email program I use the name looks like llene.


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

pfarley4106 said:


> I just goes to prove how important that second cup of coffee is. First cup- confusion over KO ... second cup KO become K0. Thanks everyone. I promise to drink 2 cups before seeking help in the future. lol


SSSOOOO glad to find someone else that HAS to HAVE at least 2 cups of coffee in order to function...lol My daughter happened to have married the only guy I've met that is that way....lol My count is now up to 4; me, my bff, my SIL and you. 

I would have said that it was a typo and you were to YO again. I haven't run across any that have the K0, but when I do I will make sure that it is a 0 and not an O.


----------



## Elenor (Jan 30, 2011)

Maybe I should have said I wouldn't see the difference in the two when printed into a pattern. I certainly know the difference when I'm typing. 


Marny CA said:


> Elenor said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know that there's a difference between the letter O and the number 0, they look the same to me. Wait, maybe the #0 is a little skinnier!? lol
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

It all depends on the font used. On this forum we have no choice, but in Word and in the e-mail programs I've come across there is a choice, albeit sometimes rather limited. 

For clarity, I usually put my knitting patterns into Georgia. It has strange numbers that are short, fat, and sometimes halfway below the line, but that means there's no way to mistake them for letters.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

KO KO - found this in group post yesterday and had to think about it! LOL

Keep On Keeping On

I'm just glad that someone here was able to help with the knitting directions with that K0. Whew!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Okay... so, you begin that row with K0 (knit zero)... how do you execute K0? Do you slip it... do you leave it on the needle... what do you do with it?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Okay... so, you begin that row with K0 (knit zero)... how do you execute K0? Do you slip it... do you leave it on the needle... what do you do with it?


Zero means there is nothing to do anything with. If it were for a different size, _then_ there would be a number.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

If your size is for knit zero (K0), you skip it and go on with the rest of the instructions for the row.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Marny CA said:


> KO KO - found this in group post yesterday and had to think about it! LOL
> 
> Keep On Keeping On
> 
> I'm just glad that someone here was able to help with the knitting directions with that K0. Whew!


I think I would like to apropriate KOKO and KOCO, too, to this group. Keep On Knitting On and Keep On Crocheting On. :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

pfarley4106 said:


> I'm knitting a hat with lots of yarn overs (YO) suddenly on row 11 it starts with a KO?


are you using a circular needle, then it does make sense.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

What a hO0t!!!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

GrammieGail said:


> What a hO0t!!!


LOL!


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Quietly raising hand in back row. Can't talk much until this cup is done.


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

You folks are SOOO MUCH BETTER THAN ANY COFFEE i've ever had!

Yes, I want my KOKO too!

THANKS for the morning pick-me-up!

LOL!!


----------



## jostgaman3 (Aug 1, 2011)

We ( that's collective) are sooooo much fun!  Kathie


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

This is an interesting discussion about 0 verses o. Doesn't anyone remember learning to type when there was no 0 on the keyboard? We learned to use the o for an o and a 0. We also used an l for 1 and as a lower case L. Ah, the good old days.


----------



## penalope (Jun 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It all depends on the font used. On this forum we have no choice, but in Word and in the e-mail programs I've come across there is a choice, albeit sometimes rather limited.
> 
> For clarity, I usually put my knitting patterns into Georgia. It has strange numbers that are short, fat, and sometimes halfway below the line, but that means there's no way to mistake them for letters.


Jessica-Jean,
You always have sound ideas & suggestions! Using the font Georgia is great idea. Still wish you lived in my neighborhood!
Penalope


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Okay... so, you begin that row with K0 (knit zero)... how do you execute K0? Do you slip it... do you leave it on the needle... what do you do with it?


I'm wondering the same thing. How do you execute this K0 stitch? What difference does it make if worked in the round or on straight needles? Do you slip the K0 stitch? How do you not work a stitch and move on to the next stitch?
I have never run across this before what is it's purpose?
Please someone explain it in detail. Thanks
KatM


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

KO was my alias for yrs when I worked at a hospital that had 5 Kathy's in the same dept. So I guess the pattern was speaking to me! ;-)


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

katm13 said:


> Palenque1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay... so, you begin that row with K0 (knit zero)... how do you execute K0? Do you slip it... do you leave it on the needle... what do you do with it?
> ...


If a pattern is written for a range of sizes, the instructions for the different sizes are usually written thus: K1 (3)(6)(8). OK. Now, if you don't need to knit any stitch for the smallest size ... that's when you'll see K0 (3)(6)(8). Zero indicates NO ACTION at all at that point; continue to the next direction for your size.

Is this detailed enough? I hope so. Hope it helps.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

You girls are too funny. You are all KOKO and I have spent the entire day K0k0... Guess it's time to get off KP!


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

I ran across a similar problem (me,not the pattern) 
"Knit x number of st, put x number of st on holder...etc. Co 0(2,4,6)" It is for multiple sizes. I could not get the lace pattern to come out right. Finally, my friend and I read it together and the light came on. Of course, now I know where the extra 4 st came from. I was making the smallest size and was to co 0 st for the underarms. I must have read and tinked 5 times....
Dagmar


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> katm13 said:
> 
> 
> > Palenque1978 said:
> ...


Great, I wish I had read that yesterday, and today also, before I posted. You explain it so much better than I did . NO ACTION. lol
Dagmar


----------



## karenknits46 (Aug 5, 2011)

LOL...Dreamweaver you are too funny...Jessica-Jean, great explanation, and everyone else, thanks for making me laugh. You are all why this forum is so terrific!


----------



## K. Bauer (Apr 21, 2011)

I am so glad it is 7:45 pm and I have had the necessary pot + of coffee today. This has been a riot to read and my day has ended on a much happier note. Thx all you girls for such a good laugh.


----------



## Margh (Aug 16, 2011)

might be a misprint or does it mean knit only or knit over


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Lily Chin's suggestion to the knitting guild was to ALWAYS circle or highlight the size and numbers that go with that size!!

So, that's what I try to do.

I try to use Pencil so as to not mess up the original -- and making a copy for my own use is worth the effort.

(I was knitting a freebie preemie hat tonight and just couldn't figure out the pattern. It skipped from Row 10 to Row 24) I finally went back online and Searched for the pattern and found a better printout - that included ALL the rows.) So wasted a few hours!!


----------



## Cindy F (Jul 17, 2011)

Marny CA said:


> Pfarley, I must have purchased a book that said "K0" ... so I haven't.
> 
> LOL No, just kidding.
> 
> ...


me too me too - thanks for the info


----------



## Margh (Aug 16, 2011)

So now we all know what to do if we come across KO


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

pfarley4106 said:


> I'm knitting a hat with lots of yarn overs (YO) suddenly on row 11 it starts with a KO?


Are the instructions for several sizes? Maybe for small or medium or whatever, they don't want you to knit that first stitch. If the instructions are for several sizes, check to see if the other sizes also get a KO.

As for a typo, the K and the Y are too far away from each other on the keyboard (I almost said typewriter, so you know how old that makes me  ) to make that reasonable.
Billie


----------



## Margh (Aug 16, 2011)

yes Billie but some people do make mistakes like that, I know I have done some silly ones as i can't touch type


----------



## loking (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi I'm fairly new to knitting, 2 years in, and I have never seen this in a pattern. Started a hat this morning, cast on 30 stitches, instructions said K2P2 until last two stitches then K0. I have 2 stitches left on my needle, what do I do with them? Then the next row starts with P0. Yes there are multiple sizes, but I'm following the instructions for this size where I casted on 30 stitches. So I'm still confused what to do. Thanks for any help you can provide


----------



## loking (Jul 28, 2017)

I finally figured it out. This is a seed stitch, so once I figured out the pattern it makes sense.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Jessica-Jean- Then you just slip the K0 stitch. I am working on a pattern that reads: K0, p3, k2, *p4, k2 rep from * to last 3 sts, p3 k0. I have 4 stitches left, do I purl 3 sts, then slip the last stitch?


----------



## Lisa BB (Jun 28, 2017)

KO = Knock Out


----------



## plamter5 (Mar 28, 2019)

My pattern says k0 (1,2,3,4,5,6) rnds does that mean to knit or do do nothing,I'm so confused please help


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

plamter5 said:


> My pattern says k0 (1,2,3,4,5,6) rnds does that mean to knit or do do nothing,I'm so confused please help


Each number corresponds to the size you are making.

The first size you will not knit any rounds (knit zero)
2nd size you would K1 round
3rd size you would k2 rounds
and so on.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Any chance you can post part of the pattern? If it's a copyright - then perhaps just the beginning with the instructions or legend.

KO (letter capital o) is not the same as K0 (number zero 0).


----------

